
Microsoft's Bosque Wants to Change Everything About Programming - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/04/23/bosque-language-wants-to-change-everything-about-programming/
======
Driky
Bosque doesn't bring anything new to the game that other languages don't
already do.

